# My Review of the Beethoven Violin Concerto Performance



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I just got home from a classical music concert and wanted to post this blog while it was still fresh in my mind.* The Greenwich Village Orchestra performed Beethoven's Violin Concerto as well as Elgar's Enigma, Variations On An Original Theme.

The first thing I want to say is I've only been into classical music since the middle of January, 2014, so that's just under ten months.* This was only my second live classical concert.* Oddly enough, my first was also at the Greenwich Village Orchestra, in March.

Beethoven's Violin Concerto is one of my top three favourite classical music pieces.* Another of the three, Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, is also going to be performed by this orchestra in April 2015, so I'll be going to that one, too.

So, on to the concert.* It was amazing!* The Greenwich Village Orchestra are a very talented group of musicians.* It only costs $20 a ticket and they're great value for that price.

The violin solo was played by Itamar Zorman, who began studying violin at the age of six.* He was outstanding and received a richly deserved ovation at the end.* His violin playing elevated an already great all round performance to a whole new level.* The whole of the first movement I just revelled in the glorious music.* The second movement is slower and quieter and that's where I hit the only sour note on the whole afternoon.* Some person, or people, seemed to find the need to walk around a lot during virtually the whole second movement.* High heels on a wooden floor are not quiet!* And the same person, or people, seemed to feel the need to keep opening the doors at the back of the hall.* Those doors are heavy and make quite a noise when allowed to slam.* I know there were a few people there with very young children and I can only assume those children became restless.* But even that distraction, along with the inevitable coughing that always seems to happen at events like these, couldn't spoil what was a fantastic performance.* When Itamar Zorman makes a return visit I'll be there whatever he plays.* It was a pleasure to hear him!

The concert ended with a surprise rendition of Pomp and Circumstance which, as a Brit, I really enjoyed.

I'm sure there are a lot of people who love classical music but don't go to many live performances because the price can be quite prohibitive.* Especially the philharmonic orchestras.* But the Greenwich Village Orchestra is well worth a visit.* At $20 a person they are amazing


----------

